# Did Rocky sexually assault Adrian in the first Rocky movie?



## Ivan (Mar 7, 2020)

At least by today's standards, I felt quite uncomfortable watching it, even if it has been a few times. Just feels a little bit forced at the least? I find it hard to draw a line between seduction and harassment whenever I watch the scene.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2020)

That’s a tough question. But a good question. I’m going to have to watch that scene again before I attempt to opine.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2020)

I just watched it. No assault, no harassment, not even ungentlemanly.

The whole movie is just a great love story in my opinion.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 9, 2020)

Any chance you can link the scene in question?


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 9, 2020)

Ivan said:


> At least by today's standards, I felt quite uncomfortable watching it, even if it has been a few times. Just feels a little bit forced at the least? I find it hard to draw a line between seduction and harassment whenever I watch the scene.


An interesting question. It really shows the shift in attitude and perception toward such things. In a good way. 
Due to her Very introverted ways, Adrian would have never had a sexual encounter without a little 'help'. Rocky did nothing wrong and just helped the process develop. Two fully consenting adults. She just had to shed the chains of her self perception. Remember, she blossoms into a completely different woman over the course of the movies.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 9, 2020)

No


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2020)

Movies are shot, edited and made into a finished product via the screenplay. The screenplay is the backbone, the very heart of the writer's idea, which is then shot as a film.

This is from the screenplay of Rocky. It's meant to show what the screenwriter, Sylvester Stallone, had in mind for the character Adrian. The last line shown says it all...

               ROCKY
       I wanna kiss ya -- Ya don't
       have to kiss me back if ya
       don't feel like it.

Rocky softly kisses the woman... Her arms hang limp.  He
puts more passion into the kiss and she starts to respond.
Her hand glides like smoke up his back.

She embraces his neck.  The dam of passion erupts.  She
gives herself freely for the first time in thirty years.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 9, 2020)

Steamy!


----------



## jobo (Mar 10, 2020)

Ivan said:


> At least by today's standards, I felt quite uncomfortable watching it, even if it has been a few times. Just feels a little bit forced at the least? I find it hard to draw a line between seduction and harassment whenever I watch the scene.


yes things have changed greatly, particularly over the last few years but really over the last decade or two.

the '' art '' of seduction, getting women who arnt that keen to sleep with you, is now seen as coercion, which is a good thing, probably

 but as a result an awful lot of movie depictions of sexual politics, now appear borderline rape, particularly 60s and 70s stuff, but they reflect the reality of the time

rockys unsolicited kiss, would indeed count as sexual assault in the UK if reported as such


----------

